# What is this worth?



## redhead328 (Jun 25, 2005)

Hello. I would greatly appreciate any feedback regarding the worth of this bottle. It was used to store acid and was excavated from a now defunct steel mill in Chicago. It is dated 1952, but I also have some dated 1922.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 26, 2005)

REDHEAD...looks older than 1952...I suspect the numbers are mold numbers and not dates.  Is it light olive green? About 5 gallons? Does the seam run through the lip or stop somewhere on the neck?
 Have seen such priced usually under $35.00 if they have no names upon them. Mineral water was also shipped in such containers. They are called "carboys" by the way. Small slat framework "crates" were built to protect them during shipping. Some of the crates have the Company name etc...stencilled upon them. I have also seen a  few iron "cages" for carboys.


----------



## redhead328 (Jun 26, 2005)

Dear Whiskeyman, thank you for the feedback on the bottle. In answer to your question both seams end right below the neck. It is a very light green, I guess you could describe it as olive green. It is much larger than 5 gallons though. I would guess it hold about 15 gallons, but I haven't measured the capacity yet.  The markings on the bottom say MCA STD. There are some bubbles in the botom of the jar.  Does this additional information shed any more light on the worth and origin of this bottle? Thanks again for your help.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 26, 2005)

REDHEAD...did some searching for info and found a question about a similar carboy posted on the "Historical  Glass Bottle ID & Info thread on this Forum....Here's that post...

 ((Have been trying to access jf cutter's website, but no luck--it says it's down for unexpected maintanence or something. So, does anyone know anything about the value of about a 3ft. tall clear glass bottle that used to hold acid for testing metals? It has on the bottom the following inscription: MCA G STD 13G 1941. ))


 There was no follow up...

 I also found a question on Digger O'dell's website...Here's that one:

 ((Thank you for your time and effort, I have a 13 gallon glass bottle, raised lettering on bottom is "13G, 1942, M. C. A.. G STD", the color is aqua green, it's height is 25", the bottle is BIM (Blown in Mold), the top is crowned with no closure. Where could I receive information regarding this bottle? Thank You, Javier

 Javier, that is a BIG bottle.  I'd guess it to be a storage bottle of some kind.  I have seen similar bottles with wooden crates built around them that were used for acid.  It sounds too big to be a water bottle.  Maybe a reader can help.  Digger.))


 Other than those two, nothing else found.

 Did you note that both the above have different numbers than yours ??
 I'd guesstimate yours dates to before 1910 or so. Value is still about the same unless you can find some documentation on its origins. Then,  a collector in the Originating area may have more interest in it , than it  would otherwise receive.


----------

